# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  غانا vs غينيا مباشر

## بدوي الشريف

*http://www.yalla-shoot.com/live/5158...al-guinea.html

متابعة ممتعة ولغة غير مفهومة ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الحبيب بدوي
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*23دقيقة ولازال التعادل وهجوم غاني مكثف
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*ضربة جزاء غانية الدقيقة 40
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*هدف اول لغانا جون ايو
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهت بنتجة 3/0 لصالح غانا ولقد توقفت المباراة في الدقيقة 83 بسبب شغب الجمهور ودخوله باطراف الملعب والحصب بالقرورات الفارغة  وتواصل اللعب  بعد توقف يربو علي نصف  ساعة ولكن استمر اللعب لمدة ثلاث دقائق وانهي الحكم المباراة وبذا تأهلت غانا للمباراة النهائية لمقابلة فريق كوت ديفوار( ساحل العاج)
*

----------

